# How can I disable vino-server? [solved]

## orange_juice

Hallo, 

after a netstat -tulpan, I get the following results:

```
netstat -tulpan

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     10200/vino-server   

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:80            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     5449/apache2        

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4919/sshd           

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:443           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     5449/apache2        

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*                          4604/dhcpcd         

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7001            0.0.0.0:*                          -                   

```

How could I disable vino-server? I was unable to find a command like 

```
/etc/init.d/vino-server stop
```

I would appreciate your help.

Kind regards,

orange_juiceLast edited by orange_juice on Sun Sep 06, 2009 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Do you have vino installed? If so and you don't want it, unmerge it. Check with eix vino or emerge --search vino. 

You can try ps aux | grep vino and kill -9 that process ID.

----------

## orange_juice

OK, thanx! 

Kill -9 does not seem to do any good ... 

However, unmerging vino is very effective!

There should have been a legitimate way to stop that daemon especially for security reasons ...

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

